# Litto Gomez Diez Americano Cigar Review - powerhouse



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not terribly comlex, it sort of stayed the same throughout the smoke...But there were a lot of really amazing flavors: hot pepper, leather, sweet c...

Read the full review here: Litto Gomez Diez Americano Cigar Review - powerhouse


----------

